
Summarized top 2018 AI research papers - StreamBright
https://www.topbots.com/most-important-ai-research-papers-2018/amp/
======
StreamBright
If any of you read these, which one is your favorite?

~~~
manneshiva
My 2 favorites are 1\. BERT - easy to understand, SOTA results on most NLP
tasks, code and pretrained models readily available. What more can you ask!
2\. ULMFit - transfer learning for NLP, have been waiting for something like
this since a long time.

Both these mean getting better results/models for most NLP tasks with lesser
training data, effort and time.

Here is another link explaining these topics in a little more detail (a must
read if you are in the NLP field) -- [https://jalammar.github.io/illustrated-
bert/](https://jalammar.github.io/illustrated-bert/)

~~~
StreamBright
BERT is pretty awesome. Thanks for the link I wasn't aware of it.

